# New A8L W12 Owner



## MyBoyBlue (May 3, 2008)

Finally bought my first Audi. I've been wanting one for years but have been looking for the right one within my budget. Last week I put a deposit down on my favorite big body sedan and I would have been thrilled with just a V8.

I want to do some basic changes to the car such as a low profile spoiler, haven't decided on a roof spoiler, maybe an exhaust ...... 
My full time job is vinyl wraps so I'm certainly going to tear it down and wrap it right when it gets here. It will probably be a subtle gloss metallic color. Then I'll throw some wheels on it and decide what to do after that.

I am curious what websites are out there with proven quality parts/accessories for the A8. Been searching for a few days now and not much out there for this beast. Only spoilers I've seen look like what it is I'm going for but I don't know if they can be trusted.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## WNH (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome and congrats on the new car. :wave:


----------



## Kelvin22 (Aug 16, 2013)

Congratulations for becoming the owner of the Audi A8.. Well its pretty good car for daily use specially for a long distance drives. Anyhow I hope you are a good with this car. so please share also your experience about the car.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Any updates?


----------

